# Need some ideas for an outdoor lumber storage "shed"



## KnotCurser

I've now come to the conclusion that I simply MUST build a dedicated storage building for my ever-growing supply of lumber. Currently, the pile is a haphazard mess that is taking up half of a 10×25 storage shed. I can't get to most of it and the stuff I can get to is still next to impossible to sort through or remove.

Now, the question - has anyone constructed a building that has the sole purpose of storing lumber?

It has to have the following attributes:

Keeps the lumber dry
Allows me to store a LOT of lumber
Allows me to choose a single piece with little effort
Can't cost a TON of money

I know, if this building existed, we would ALL have one. ;-) But, I DO want to get close to my list of needs…..

I am thinking about building a rather thin, long structure with a central ridge that allows me to stack lumber on both sides of it - the sides would be semi-protected with kind of a hip-roof that comes down a foot or so.

This may be changed to two rows of racks so I can have store lumber on both sides of each row.

Anyone have any ideas - plans would be even better!

Thanks!

-bob


----------



## Randy63

Hi Bob,
I was in the lumber industry until I retired in 2006, and I constantly was buying hardwood lumber that caught my eye. Even as much as I used I still ended up with a lot to store and I ran out of shop space for storage. When I moved after retiring I purchased a "Tough" shed for storing my lumber. It was a 10×12 unit that I had configured to have double doors on one end so I could easily sotre and remove timbers. I built racks from framing 2×4's so I could store the lumber horizontally. Humidity in this area is not a problem but it does get very hot in the summer. There is a turbine vent on the top of the shed for ventilation and it seems to do a decent job. The wood stays at a fairly consistent moisture content and it has taken care of my storage problem. My job according to my wife is to now use the all the wood before pruchasing more! 









.
.


----------



## KnotCurser

Thanks Randy! I was tossing about whether or not to have supports on both sides and I see that if I did I could actually fit more lumber across each set of horizontals. I will be certain to incorporate your design into my idea!

I also like the two foot spacing you are using - you can fit most any board width in that way - the smaller ones you have on top the other way on plywood shelves - great idea!

Do you find you have much wasted space due to shorter length boards?


----------



## Heimie

Bob and Randy,
Thanks for the postings. I built a solar kiln last fall and have more wood than I can store in my workshop. I have been looking for a plan for an outside storage building. My thinking was a building about 10×12 with one side opening for easy access. 
Randy, I notice your building has a wooden floor. I wonder if I can get away with this in humid Southern Indiana? I was considering concrete. How are your doors constructed? Are they hinged or on rollers?
I am new to lumberjocks. I will try to include a picture of my solar kiln.

Jim

No luck with picture!!!!!


----------



## jusfine

I am adding to my hardwood and sheet goods storage as well. I have the shell (loft of the barn), but am looking to make efficient use of the space with ease of storage too.

Randy, that looks like a great collection of hardwoods!

I also looked at pallet racking, but the cost is too high and doesn't seem to be the easiest to configure for shorter pieces.

Will be watching for more good ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Randy63

Jim, 
I didn't have time to build a shed so bought this one from a company called "Tuff Shed" who also sells throug Home Depot. I bought this direct and had them design so the doors would be on the end of the shed for easy loading and unloading of longer piece of boards. It does just have a plywood floor, no insulation, one window and a turbine vent on the roof. It gets quite hot here during the summers with temps over 100 very often but it is a dry heat not much humidity. The floor sets on galv. metal purlins that rest on small concrete footings. I do have a concrete access ramp to the door. They simply framed the doors with 2×3 doug fir and added a couple of wooden braces and they are hinged with the right side using a bolt latch into the fllor to secure.


----------



## mhowling

Hey Bob,

Not sure if you found the shed you were looking for or had time to build one, but I came across your post and wanted to be of some assistance. If you check out Suncast they have a line of grab products that could meet your needs. I recently purchased a small shed for my hickory wood I smoke in the bar b cue pit. Purchasing saved me a lot of time and energy.

Hope this helps

-Marcus


----------



## KnotCurser

Marcus,

Thanks for the suggestion.

I did, in fact, build the lumber shed of my dreams a few years ago.

Here's the link to it.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/38643

Cheers!

-bob


----------

